# First bagged beetle stateside goes to Tonytalksalot



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbup: car had less that 24 hours of owner ship to it too.


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks bro lol 
Let the bashing begin. 
opcorn:


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

I like it alot. :beer:

Only thing is it feels like the 2012 beetle just needs bigger wheels to fill the arches.


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> I like it alot. :beer:
> 
> Only thing is it feels like the 2012 beetle just needs bigger wheels to fill the arches.


It's not notched and still has the wrong rear bags, it get it on the floor to fit these lol


----------



## dracz91 (Jan 5, 2009)

eh


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Do want. 

I'm looking at snagging a base model for stupid cheap right now.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

whats holding it up?


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Andy P said:


> whats holding it up?


The bag is folding up and stopping it, I took the bag out and set it down and it sits where I want it to.
So I need some new rears and I cut the notch today and it's really close to laying bumper


----------



## bluethunder1 (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

Love it man! My kind of style also, get a car brand new car and mod it within hours haha. I cant wait for the notch and the rear to be lower.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks good man, haha I guess I have been sitting on my butt to long. Hopefully I can find the time to finish bagging my wifes Beetle within the next week or so. What setup did you decide to go with?
-wes


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

^ yes please finish the 2.5l so I cando mine. No one (vendors) have confirmed what fits yet. thread jack, but what setup will you run? Mkiv rears?


Sent from my iPhone 7GS.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Looks good!


 Thanks bro!


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I like it a lot...


----------

